# 4 Jaw Chuck



## Sandro (Aug 1, 2015)

I finally have a 4 jaw chuck on my Atlas lathe. There was a small back plate included with the lathe when I bought it. I machined it to fit the register diameter of the chuck and had to file the 3 holes in the back to get the studs to fit. 

The chuck is off of my mini-lathe, it's only 5 inches. Eventually I'd like an 8 inch chuck, but this will work for now.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Aug 1, 2015)

That's the difference between hobby and more serious machinists. We make do, (and do it well) others charge for their time and feel they must buy machine parts to do the job.


----------



## Sandro (Aug 1, 2015)

T Bredehoft said:


> That's the difference between hobby and more serious machinists. We make do, (and do it well) others charge for their time and feel they must buy machine parts to do the job.


30 years in this trade has taught me the art of improvisation. 

Sent from my D5106 using Tapatalk


----------



## aametalmaster (Aug 1, 2015)

Nice job buddy...Bob


----------



## aametalmaster (Aug 1, 2015)

I found an old Atlas 4 jaw on ebay years ago cheap. Not the best looking but it sure holds some big parts...Bob


----------



## Sandro (Aug 1, 2015)

aametalmaster said:


> I found an old Atlas 4 jaw on ebay years ago cheap. Not the best looking but it sure holds some big parts...Bob


Sooner or later that's what I'd like for my lathe. I have other more pressing expenses at the moment though.


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 2, 2015)

That was certainly a decent job and should work fine.  

However, it isn't correct to assume as some seem to that the fact that you *can* make something for your lathe or mill or whatever is the same as saying that you *must* make it.  I make all sorts of special fixtures and tooling and often never use them but once.  But I wouldn't waste my time making anything that I can buy unless I had to have it before daylight tomorrow.  I usually use my machines to fix other things, not the machines themselves.  For that, I can just buy the parts.


----------



## Sandro (Aug 2, 2015)

wa5cab said:


> That was certainly a decent job and should work fine.
> 
> However, it isn't correct to assume as some seem to that the fact that you *can* make something for your lathe or mill or whatever is the same as saying that you *must* make it.  I make all sorts of special fixtures and tooling and often never use them but once.  But I wouldn't waste my time making anything that I can buy unless I had to have it before daylight tomorrow.  I usually use my machines to fix other things, not the machines themselves.  For that, I can just buy the parts.


I agree 100%. Any machine shop I've worked in has bought what was needed when it was needed. In my home shop I try to make what I need since this is usually cheaper and, for me, adds to the fun.


----------



## cdhknives (Aug 2, 2015)

At home $$ is usually prized over time.  At work, $$ and time are the same, so paying projects take priority.  Perfectly reasonable...and since we're a 'hobby machinist' website...


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 2, 2015)

That's true.  My comment was just a warning that there are a few people out there who will tell you that you MUST make the part, and some times get quite belligerent about it.


----------



## aametalmaster (Aug 2, 2015)

wa5cab said:


> That's true.  My comment was just a warning that there are a few people out there who will tell you that you MUST make the part, and some times get quite belligerent about it.


Or it will never work well unless you buy #AB part because that's what everyone else has...Bob


----------

